# Can’t find printer cabinet keys?



## Marchingslave (Nov 14, 2022)

Hi! So I’ve been in HR for about 7 months. I always leave my keys in one specific spot in my office. I needed them a few days ago and I went to get them and they were not there… I tried looking for them all day but can’t seem to find them. I KNOW I didn’t lose them because I always keep them there so my guess is someone used them and didn’t put them back. Can I get fired for this? They’re not door keys or anything but I know I didn’t lose them.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 14, 2022)

Marchingslave said:


> Hi! So I’ve been in HR for about 7 months. I always leave my keys in one specific spot in my office. I needed them a few days ago and I went to get them and they were not there… I tried looking for them all day but can’t seem to find them. I KNOW I didn’t lose them because I always keep them there so my guess is someone used them and didn’t put them back. Can I get fired for this? They’re not door keys or anything but I know I didn’t lose them.


No. Check the lockbox & they might with the GS & tech keys.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 17, 2022)

All of your keys apart from the door?  I would think there will be consequences, but probably not a term


----------

